# Lund jon boats (flat bottoms)



## Alumacraft (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a newer used lund jon boat. Anybody own one? when did they start making them? back in 2000? Reviews? looking at the 1236 model, 10 hp max, 36" bottom, 17" sides (walls)
:?: :?:


----------



## Alumacraft (Jun 19, 2010)

I picked it up today for $300 boat only. it's a 2003' Lund 1236


----------



## countryboy210 (Jun 20, 2010)

So, What's Your Plans For Her ? Going To Be A Lake Boat Or River Boat ?


----------



## Alumacraft (Jun 20, 2010)

As of right now I have no plans, I'm working a on the trailer, I have to work on the bunks.

I don't think I'll be adding any decks or floors, because of the weight issue. I only have a 6 hp johnson. (I can get on plane right now with my old 12' alumacraft but I'm afraid if I start adding decks and floors, it would not get on plane.)

I'll make a box that goes to the side of the boat to hold life jackets esc..

maybe a homemade jack plate? I have to throw the motor on it first.

I'll also make a fold able duck blind in the future.


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 20, 2010)

That looks like a great boat for $300. Did it come with the TM and FF too? If so, that's an even better deal. I say ya did good.

Your idea of the box for the life vests and such is good. Any storage that helps keep things organized is worth doing. Keep posting pics and questions for us.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jun 22, 2010)

here's the trailer I've been working on, it use to have 2 bunks with rollers down the center.






here's is the rig, all together


----------



## tccanoe (Jun 22, 2010)

That six does look a little long. Did you see the Jack the guy made on "New member and new old boat project"? Simple and strong.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 23, 2010)

tccanoe said:


> That six does look a little long. Did you see the Jack the guy made on "New member and new old boat project"? Simple and strong.



Actually, I think the motor looks fine. It's difficult to tell from pictures, but it doesn't look like a long shaft and the prop seems to be sitting where it should be.


----------



## tccanoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Maby it's just the angle of the second picture.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## clarkbre (Jun 23, 2010)

That's not bad at all. If you wanted to get real anal you could raise it up just a hair. I think I'd focus on other things though.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jun 24, 2010)

Where could I find a tiller handle extention?


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in the process of selling my 6 hp and then I'm going to buy a used 9.9 evinrude/ Johnson. 

After I get the 9.9 I want to add a a removable floor for the middle and front sections of the boat, I plan on using 3/8" plywood and seal it and carped it. I plan on just replacing it every 3-5 yrs.

I'll put down 1.5" foam between the ribs and then just lay the floor down on that.

the middle section of the floor between the 2 benches will be aprox. 36"x40" and the front will be 36"x42", what is the approx. weight of the 3/8" plywood with the given dimentions?


----------



## jarobi (Jul 28, 2010)

@20 lbs


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 28, 2010)

If you are going to do any high speed trailering, I would consider some sort of way to attach the floor to keep it from blowing out while going down the highway.....stranger things have happened....

Just a thought...


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 30, 2010)

here's a picture of my new motor, I sold the 6 hp 





Im thinking of making a jack plate but will it increase my speed? I also would like it because the motor would be out of the water more and will less likely to bottom out. the river I fish gets pretty shallow in the summer and that is why I want to know if a jack plate would be a benafit for me? 












it 1.75 inches from the plate to the bottom of the boat.
how much should I raise the motor? have the plate flush with bottom of boat?


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been told as a general rule that the cavitation plate should be even with the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think a jack plate will make much of a noticeable difference. The position of the motor seems fine.


----------

